# Review: Has Bean - El Salvador Los Amates Bourbon (2009 Cup of Excellence)



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I've been devouring this tasty treat for the past few weeks, savouring its sugary, chocolatey, berry flavours.

A medium-roast coffee, this coffee has great mouthfeel and tingles the tastebuds. With a hint of apple to give it zing, the main body is chocolate berries, with a purple grapey hit.

I have been enjoying this as an espresso, or as a macchiato, but it has performed very well as a latte also, with sweeter milk (Cravendale) bringing out a buttery texture.

Sadly I have just run out, but I have another great coffee to review from Has Bean

Very tempted to order again. At £4.50 per 250g bag this is a bargain


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

I've not tried that one yet.

I am still enjoying the Winter Espresso from Square Mile.


----------



## Weeyoyo (Jul 18, 2009)

I like both Has bean and Square Mile - but aint bought from either for AGES...... this one has been added to the list tho !!!!


----------



## 5M Coffee (Jul 18, 2009)

Look out for the new red packaging from Has Bean too

One lucky client who I am training this weekend has this bag to enjoy


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

Enjoying salvador los amates also currently as espresso, it truely is rather nice.


----------



## feef (Feb 16, 2009)

Another thumbs up for the El Salvador Los Amates.

Lovely.


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm currently trying this out, but I am getting very little crema, which rapidly disappears while I am steaming the milk


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Try grinding a little finer.

What is the taste like? Crema isn't always the defining component of an espresso.


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

The taste is okay, but not quite "thick" enough if that makes sense. Grind finer with less quantity? I am using about 16-18g for a double. The speed is about right.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Keep the same quantity but tamp a little lighter. See how that goes

If you start to drop the quantity of coffee in the basket your shots will be more watery.


----------

